# need to buy clear for my car



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

what kind should i get for around 200 bucks


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

SPI Southernpolyurethanes.com


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

well i need some good name brands that i can get at local paint shop


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

what you meen good name brands??SPI is one of the best clears out there ask anyone on here that has used them. I would suggest some dupont or PPG but $200 aint gettin u a gallon


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Nov 17 2008, 05:05 PM~12184073
> *SPI Southernpolyurethanes.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

200 will get you a gallon kit of dupont g2 7779s, or if you can get it, cause i hear some places in the states still have it, 7900s, that is some killer clear for 200 bucks!


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 17 2008, 09:44 PM~12185933
> *200 will get you a gallon kit of dupont g2 7779s, or if you can get it, cause i hear some places in the states still have it, 7900s, that is some killer clear for 200 bucks!
> *



cool im going to check that out


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Go to Menards & get a gallon of Laquer shellac ............... Works great


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 17 2008, 08:29 PM~12185775
> *:thumbsup:
> *


IF YOU ARE IN A WARM CLIMATE, THAT SHIT IS A JOKE.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 17 2008, 10:07 PM~12187521
> *IF YOU ARE IN A WARM CLIMATE, THAT SHIT IS A JOKE.
> *


how can temperature make this stuff a joke


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 18 2008, 02:11 PM~12191929
> *how can temperature make this stuff a joke
> *


X2


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 18 2008, 01:11 PM~12191929
> *how can temperature make this stuff a joke
> *


THIS STUFF ON WHITE PAINT TURNS YELLOW IN 1 YEAR. IT FADES FROM THE TOP TO THE BOTTOM. EVEN THE JAMBS TURN YELLOW. EVERY BODY IN DIFFERENT CLIMATE SAYS IT IS GREAT, BUT IN THIS WARME CLIMATES IT BURNS FAST.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

show some pictures if possible

you better stick this spies,glazurit,sikkens in that hot ass weather


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

PPG's lower end brand Omni flows real nice... Try that.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 19 2008, 10:20 PM~12207873
> *PPG's lower end brand Omni flows real nice... Try that.
> *


i heard it does flows real nice, 
so does 5 star


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

theres a valspar company clear that i really like its called debeers. the debeers clear is moderately priced but with good results, it flows nice and is very clear not yellow like other cheaper brands. run through some of my paint pics, the orange car rolling shell and the maroon repaint are both debeers clear... no color sanding no buffing all off the gun, painted with an iwata w400-WB


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff289/hi_ryder/


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i've used debeer to, real good european clear


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Nov 19 2008, 11:20 PM~12207873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used 5 star extreme for a long time , i always had real good results...... :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 19 2008, 11:01 PM~12207780
> *show some pictures if possible
> 
> you better stick this spies,glazurit,sikkens in that hot ass weather
> *


forget that european garbage bro, this is north america!! 

PPG and DUPONT.

for 200 bucks dupont 7900s or 7779s are the best.

ppg's omni brand is hella cheap and does flow out nice, kinda like duponts cheapo nason, but it wont last as long as 7900 or 7779s

i'm actually using 7779s on my 62


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 21 2008, 02:21 AM~12217640
> *forget that european garbage bro, this is north america!!
> 
> PPG and DUPONT.
> ...


the nason is cheap and works well for me but i dont have any experience with anything else


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dont touch any ppg except the ultra premium, the D800 you have to work it to flow out, i painted the 65 mustang with it in the photo album and ill never use it again. heard good things about the dupont though.... also anyone used mipa c75 or 77+?


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

northstar clear, i get it for $120 a gallon and is is very nice clear,,flows nice, look wet as hell. lasts along time in hot climates and dont turn yellow,,and ive gone thick to... im not sure if 5 star is similar,, heard it was


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any one use keystone clear?


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

ill go to the paint shop and ask question about all of those kind of clear


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I GOT A GALLON OF PPG 2020 ONE OF THE BEST OUT ON THE MARKET. PM ME IF INTERESTED.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 23 2008, 07:05 PM~12237867
> *any one use keystone clear?
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

whats so bad about it? ive used it a few times?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 26 2008, 08:31 PM~12269454
> *whats so bad about it? ive used it a few times?
> *


every time i tried it , it ws real runny, damn near wanted to fall off the car......


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 3 gallons of northstar clear. if interested call me (951) 834-6421 give you a good price...


----------



## daytondeville (Nov 18, 2008)

I used the keystone clear its not worth anything does not flow at all it was the euro clear


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

well i went with the kind my friend use and it is valspar 4400 it that any good


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@Nov 28 2008, 07:06 PM~12284549
> *well i went with the kind my friend use and it is valspar 4400 it that any good
> *


its pretty 
good clear


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Dupont 7900 is what I used, it worked pretty good for me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 20 2008, 01:20 AM~12207873
> *PPG's lower end brand Omni flows real nice... Try that.
> *


flows nice thats tru... Omni is now called "shopline", they changed the name or got bought out either one?, Omni is a absolute bitch to cut and buff for some reason, that clear sets up hard as hell, real hard to remove the sand scratches out from wetsanding.... 1500 or 2000 wont even scratch that clear...lol, better get some 1000 or 1200 and cut and buff the next day...lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

My Uncle uses DuPont clear and it comes out glassy and it seems to be durable, not like other clears that last only for a short while and then starts to peel.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 25 2008, 09:20 PM~12259763
> *I GOT A GALLON OF PPG 2020 ONE OF THE BEST OUT ON THE MARKET. PM ME IF INTERESTED.
> *


IF IT IS 2020 THAT SHIT WAS DISCONTINUED YEARS AGO. THAT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU SURE ITS NOT 2021?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 30 2008, 11:39 PM~12299251
> *IF IT IS 2020 THAT SHIT WAS DISCONTINUED YEARS AGO. THAT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!  ARE YOU SURE ITS NOT 2021?
> *


or is it 2002???


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

Matrix systems basic clear and their high solids is GREAT for the money. The good shit is like 120 a gallon, and the base is 82 w/ hardener..both cut great








the basic








the good shit...neither cut yet


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@Nov 28 2008, 08:06 PM~12284549
> *well i went with the kind my friend use and it is valspar 4400 it that any good
> *


*Good shit.. thats all I use.. not bad for the price... Good choice..!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

what the best ppg clear to buy i have a direct hook up with ppg. i just need to know what clear and paint i want and its a done deal. i want my car to be super wet so drop the info


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

try alsacorp.com


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 09:35 AM~12301551
> *try alsacorp.com
> *


thats was cool but i got a * "PPG hookup"* so i only need info on that. do any of yall know whats the best clear they carry.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Dec 1 2008, 11:38 PM~12309510
> *thats  was  cool but i got a  "PPG hookup" so i only need info on that. do any of  yall know whats the best clear they carry.
> *


I used to use concepts 2042. but i dont know if its still around


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Dec 2 2008, 12:38 AM~12309510
> *thats  was  cool but i got a  "PPG hookup" so i only need info on that. do any of  yall know whats the best clear they carry.
> *


Wow, I work for PPG and can't get the hookup.....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

2002 hands down the best


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd go with glasurit, you can get a gallon with the hardner for about $120-$150 at the pomona swap meet, its good shit man, goes on smooth and dries hard


----------

